# Chewing Stems



## RomperStomper (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm new, but this forum is really impressive. I'm glad I found it!

So I come from a little farming town and the local stoners have a practice of saving and chewing stems, claiming it'll give you a little buzz.

Any truth, or just placebo?


----------



## k-town (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't think so but I chew on stems every once in a while just for the flavor.

Welcome to RIU by the way, hope to see ya around.

Peace
K-town


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 12, 2007)

I do this every once and a while, but never a fresh stem, and i have never got a buzz, that i know of, i doubt i would notice it, cause more than likely i just smoked....


----------



## jomal206 (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah I never got into this...a few people I knew would chew dank stems....but I don't really see that point 0.o


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 15, 2007)

I dont think you would. Dont think that the THC content would be high enough in just a stem.

But i could be wrong. 

Try it and report back : ) hah


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 26, 2007)

Maybe if you don't smoke. and you had a very low tall. for the high.


----------



## Phynch (Nov 29, 2007)

just save a ton of them and then boil them and throw some butter in the pan and make a glass of tea with all of them you save up from the month or somthing hahaha thats what i do and i never know because i cant wait with out bustin a peice out


----------



## iToke (Dec 3, 2007)

i was speaking to a mate about this the other day

i dont see how it would work coz there aint n e thing to activate the thc?

if this was the case then you could get stoned by chewing on a bud lol


----------



## adamr212 (Dec 4, 2007)

I chew on the stems all the time but I do it just for the flavor too, never noticed getting a little buzzed off of them.


----------



## Hiesman (Dec 16, 2007)

iToke said:


> i was speaking to a mate about this the other day
> 
> i dont see how it would work coz there aint n e thing to activate the thc?
> 
> if this was the case then you could get stoned by chewing on a bud lol


what do u mean by activate the thc?


----------



## twostarhotel (Dec 16, 2007)

i heard its not good to even smoke stems so ive never thought of putting one in my mouth


----------



## thecloset (Dec 21, 2007)

isnt thc heat activated? i thought that's why you can only burn it or cook it


----------



## Hiesman (Dec 22, 2007)

no thc isn't heat activated, you just have to get it into your system and it will "activate" on its own. You could eat a bud plain with nothing and get high but I wouldn't suggest that, cause it tastes like shit.


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Jan 6, 2008)

eating bud gives u a lot longer of a high


----------



## iToke (Jan 6, 2008)

Hiesman:no thc isn't heat activated, you just have to get it into your system and it will "activate" on its own. You could eat a bud plain with nothing and get high but I wouldn't suggest that, cause it tastes like shit.
seriously mate??
go swallow 3.5g of buds and tell me you feel stoned ?
if you could get stoned of just eating buds then obviously you would as it wouldnt damage your lungs at all and remove pretty much all health risks...
im not a scientist or anything, just a stoner who likes to know stuff lol
and from what i can remember you need fat or heat to activate thc, i know alcohol absorbs ths so i think it might activate it cant remember

when i say activate thc i mean get it so that your body can absorb it and you can feel the efects

i dont want to sound like a smart ass or anything im just trying to share info ive picked up over the years, and i dont mean word of mouth lol i mean stuff that at some point has been proved to me with some facts.

when you say eating buds i think you should explain that you mean when used in a stoner recipe not just eating the actual bud lol.

my English seems so bad tonight but i cant be bothered to sort it out...soz


----------



## Hiesman (Jan 6, 2008)

trust me man... u dont need heat to "activate" the affects of thc... if you eat it plain.. it'll get u just as high... even higher than just smoking it... ur the only person ive heard of to say anything about activation of thc... real talk... if u take a bud... put it in your mout... and then chew... then swallow... wait a while for your body to digest it and when its being digested your body will absorb it into your blood line and u will get high


----------



## iToke (Jan 6, 2008)

do what you want, makes no difference to me

My understanding is that you need to break down the cell walls prior to ingesting for your digestive system to get at the good stuff. Cooking it in butter is a great way to do this coz all the THC comes out of the cells and into the butter


----------



## Tom R. (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't know how you people think how you think that THC has to become active, it has to dry then it becomes active.


----------



## iToke (Jan 9, 2008)

go snort some kief then


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Jan 9, 2008)

iToke said:


> go snort some kief then


Im with him on this one. 

Yeah you might get high from just eating it but if its cooked or heated or whatever it works better.


----------



## bba (Jan 10, 2008)

keep your stems, dont eat em, get a nice big ole pile of stems, and a silkk screen, and make some keef =]


----------



## Asthmatic Toker (Jan 10, 2008)

how do i turn my stems to kief?


----------



## SeNsI420StaR (Jan 12, 2008)

iToke said:


> do what you want, makes no difference to me
> 
> My understanding is that you need to break down the cell walls prior to ingesting for your digestive system to get at the good stuff. Cooking it in butter is a great way to do this coz all the THC comes out of the cells and into the butter


This is probably the dumbest thing i have ever heard about bud lol...everything you said is 100% not true...get your facts straight than come tell people your info
it reminds of this kid who thought when you make hash brownies you can only eat them when they are hot or the thc goes away ahahahahahaha


----------



## strikinghigh55 (Jan 23, 2008)

> Smoking delivers 30 per cent or more of the total THC in a cannabis cigarette to the blood stream. The proportion of THC absorbed after taking cannabis by mouth is 2-3 times less, because after absorption in the gut the drug is largely degraded by metabolism in the liver before it reaches the general circulation. Preliminary reports indicate that absorption into the circulation can be increased if THC is administered by rectal suppository, as this route delivers the drug directly into the circulation, avoiding the liver.


*Taken from Erowid in:  CHAPTER 3 PHARMACOLOGY OF CANNABIS AND THE CANNABINOIDS (Erowid Cannabis Vault : House of Lords Report)



There you have it... Just don't eat your pot. Shove it up your ass for best results... =P


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 23, 2008)

strikinghigh55 said:


> *Taken from Erowid in:  CHAPTER 3 PHARMACOLOGY OF CANNABIS AND THE CANNABINOIDS (Erowid Cannabis Vault : House of Lords Report)
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it... Just don't eat your pot. Shove it up your ass for best results... =P


I think i will pass and just smoke it instead. I'll leave the rest up to u good luck and ouch.


----------



## iToke (Jan 23, 2008)

SeNsI420StaR said:


> This is probably the dumbest thing i have ever heard about bud lol...everything you said is 100% not true...get your facts straight than come tell people your info
> it reminds of this kid who thought when you make hash brownies you can only eat them when they are hot or the thc goes away ahahahahahaha

















see now your taking it to another level by throwing around insults...

you explain it to me then.

explain how the thc is released and your body uses it.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 23, 2008)

Chewing stalks is a great way to clean your teeth

Seriously though if the stalks are tric covered you might get a mellow vibe out of it but not a lot


----------



## LadyNGreen (Jan 24, 2008)

Shove pot up my ass?????
I think not.
I enjoy smoking things, thank you.

This blows my mind.


----------



## bearo420 (Jan 24, 2008)

LadyNGreen said:


> Shove pot up my ass?????
> I think not.
> I enjoy smoking things, thank you.
> 
> This blows my mind.


 
bradley from sublime puts it in a turkey baster first


----------



## twostarhotel (Jan 24, 2008)

dude bearo your picture is pretty crazy hahah


----------



## strikinghigh55 (Jan 24, 2008)

LadyNGreen said:


> Shove pot up my ass?????
> I think not.
> I enjoy smoking things, thank you.
> 
> This blows my mind.


Just to clear up any confusion: The whole "pot up your ass" idea is a joke... =P

I've never done this and don't plan to...
(not on a week day anyway)

j/k..


----------



## natmoon (Jan 24, 2008)

strikinghigh55 said:


> Just to clear up any confusion: The whole "pot up your ass" idea is a joke... =P
> 
> I've never done this and don't plan to...
> (not on a week day anyway)
> ...


Yeah man the best shit


----------



## danieljk91 (Jan 25, 2008)

The only way for THC to effect you is through heat. That guy is right. HOWEVER, he's not saying that you have to eat whatever you cooked it in while it's hot. THC is absorbed in fat, so anything that contains fat will work... cooking marijuana in water, the THC won't be absorbed, and therefore the water wouldnt get you high. So you would add something such as milk, alcohol, butter, anything containing fat to absorb the THC, and then you would eat that whenever you wanted b/c the THC is just sitting in the fat waiting to be eaten. 

Seriously, though, eating raw bud does absolutely nothing and is a waste b/c your body does not activate the THC, this guy is 100% accurate and you all should look it up sometime.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2008)

danieljk91 said:


> The only way for THC to effect you is through heat. That guy is right. HOWEVER, he's not saying that you have to eat whatever you cooked it in while it's hot. THC is absorbed in fat, so anything that contains fat will work... cooking marijuana in water, the THC won't be absorbed, and therefore the water wouldnt get you high. So you would add something such as milk, alcohol, butter, anything containing fat to absorb the THC, and then you would eat that whenever you wanted b/c the THC is just sitting in the fat waiting to be eaten.
> 
> Seriously, though, eating raw bud does absolutely nothing and is a waste b/c your body does not activate the THC, this guy is 100% accurate and you all should look it up sometime.


I gave someone a 16th to eat and they would probably disagree as they were holding onto a sink barfing and complaining of gforce
Swill it down with a glass of milk and see what happens.


----------



## danieljk91 (Jan 26, 2008)

Nah i'd rather not waste it... IDK what to say about your friend but i've eaten raw weed and it did nothing for me... it was like 1.5g's too... kind of a waste.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2008)

danieljk91 said:


> Nah i'd rather not waste it... IDK what to say about your friend but i've eaten raw weed and it did nothing for me... it was like 1.5g's too... kind of a waste.


Must have been shit weed then


----------



## iToke (Jan 26, 2008)

danieljk91 said:


> The only way for THC to effect you is through heat. That guy is right. HOWEVER, he's not saying that you have to eat whatever you cooked it in while it's hot. THC is absorbed in fat, so anything that contains fat will work... cooking marijuana in water, the THC won't be absorbed, and therefore the water wouldnt get you high. So you would add something such as milk, alcohol, butter, anything containing fat to absorb the THC, and then you would eat that whenever you wanted b/c the THC is just sitting in the fat waiting to be eaten.
> 
> Seriously, though, eating raw bud does absolutely nothing and is a waste b/c your body does not activate the THC, this guy is 100% accurate and you all should look it up sometime.



This boys going places in life


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2008)

Look dudes i know a lot of you have read stuff about decarboxylating and all that guff but i can tell you now that if you eat raw weed you will be wasted big style.

Your body is naturally geared to absorb thc and your stomach is full of the necessary fats and acids that will break it down.
Why don't you actually try eating some and find out for yourself instead of instantly believing everything that you read



> *By consuming Cannabis in its RAW NATURAL STATE you can :*​  *Heal yourself of any illness*​ *Rebuild and strengthen your immune system*​ *Activate your Light Body*​ *Commune with your higher-self, GOD.*​  *Though it is possible to consume Cannabis directly from the plant as it grows, most people would find this too powerful an experience. We feel that we are evolving to this state of being. From Carnivores to Omnivores to Herbivores to Gangavors.*​  *Not only would the experience be a little overwhelming for some people, the taste of RAW CANNABIS flowers would be too intensely hot and peppery to someone who is used to eating cooked and processed foods. Also, not many people have Cannabis plants growing naturally near to them.*​


----------



## LadyNGreen (Jan 26, 2008)

OMG... Don't eat raw weed. It doesn't do shit. I've tried it before. Seriously. It wasn't SHIT weed either.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2008)

LadyNGreen said:


> OMG... Don't eat raw weed. It doesn't do shit. I've tried it before. Seriously. It wasn't SHIT weed either.


Yeah all of us idiots from Glastonbury don't know what we are talking about at all.
Listen to a few kids and some nerds that have read excerpts from some chemistry synopses instead and pasted them here instead



> *By consuming Cannabis in its RAW NATURAL STATE you can :*​  *Heal yourself of any illness*​ *Rebuild and strengthen your immune system*​ *Activate your Light Body*​ *Commune with your higher-self, GOD.*​  *Though it is possible to consume Cannabis directly from the plant as it grows, most people would find this too powerful an experience. We feel that we are evolving to this state of being. From Carnivors to Omnivors to Herbivores to Gangavors.*​  *Not only would the experience be a little overwhelming for some people, the taste of RAW CANNABIS flowers would be too intensely hot and peppery to someone who is used to eating cooked and processed foods. Also, not many people have Cannabis plants growing naturally near to them.*​


----------



## rolln1up (Jan 26, 2008)

Nah not getting high from chewing stems its just a flavor or cool look thing


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 27, 2008)

Chewing stems is crazy! Jorge Cervantes says in his book anything with the roots or stems has virtually no THC, and if there was the slight slight chance of any in there it wouldn't even be psychoactive THC...


----------



## danieljk91 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm just saying i've tried raw weed and it didnt do anything. and no it wasnt shit weed man dont be a douche. we all smoke fine herb here i hope. If i had shit weed i would actually cook it though b/c i'd get a lot and maybe make some brownies w/ it. .


----------



## natmoon (Jan 27, 2008)

Of course it was crap or you never really ate any or at least not enough of it.

Funnily enough everyone i have ever seen eat weed or hash raw gets severely lashed and the quotes that i left about eating raw weed are from the weed shop in Glastonbury.
I guess the people of Glastonbury and the shop owners and the people that run Cannabis in Avalon are just liers and dumb and you are telling the truth


----------



## danieljk91 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm just sayin it from first hand experience and if 1.5grams isn't enough then id rather smoke that amount then just eat it raw. I'm not gonna argue w/ u about it anymore i just know that nothing happened to me and i consider it pointless when even if you DO get high from it, i think cooking it would just get you that much higher.
And if it works for the fellas in Glastonbury than i hope they enjoy it.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 27, 2008)

danieljk91 said:


> I'm just sayin it from first hand experience and if 1.5grams isn't enough then id rather smoke that amount then just eat it raw. I'm not gonna argue w/ u about it anymore i just know that nothing happened to me and i consider it pointless when even if you DO get high from it, i think cooking it would just get you that much higher.
> And if it works for the fellas in Glastonbury than i hope they enjoy it.


Hey man, everyone has different experiences. No need to start hurling insults boys...


----------



## danieljk91 (Jan 27, 2008)

Haha i was trying to avoid throwing insults. I say however you get high gets you high and i respect it.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 27, 2008)

I can tell you this,we been doing it a lot longer than you have


----------



## natmoon (Jan 27, 2008)

Why don't you make a video of yourself eating 3 grams of fresh raw bud,not dried,fresh,and then we can see what happens.
Most people cant even eat a gram without spitting it out,so i would like to see you back up your claims


----------



## danieljk91 (Jan 28, 2008)

I never claimed to have eaten 3g's... get your facts straight... and idk how much more i can say i'm not gonna waste nemore of my weed... idk why you dont just let it go man.


----------



## 420bugmenot (Jan 28, 2008)

this thread sucks

if you eat raw weed you are an idiot. you might as welljust eat the money you spend on it because it's going to have the same effect, no buzz and your wallet is lighter.

now if you make some cannabutter or green dragon type stuff, then you can have some fun. otherwise what the hell, maybe you can pick your wasted buds out of your shit in a few days


----------



## natmoon (Jan 28, 2008)

Why dont you take the challenge or stfu
3 grams of fresh wet weed is only about 0.5 of a dried gram,should be easy for you

This website is dedicated to the consumption of RAW CANNABIS


----------



## iToke (Jan 28, 2008)

lol well
at the end of the day
a website cant change personal experiences

or the facts i believe i no.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 28, 2008)

iToke said:


> lol well
> at the end of the day
> a website cant change personal experiences
> 
> or the facts i believe i no.


Actually all of the druids and shamans and most people in Glastonbury have some very serious respect for Free Rob.
Maybe its got something to do with the fact that all of this old knowledge has been handed down and we are only now deciding and able to share it with you in this way.

If you were at my house and i gave you a piece of weed to eat i am sure you would change your mind after an hour or so as did the last guy who ate my weed


----------



## HippyVibes (Jan 29, 2008)

I dunno if chewing steams will make u high or not 

But to Sprark up the tricones mybe the worst effective way to intake cannabis and the thc is not trigger,d off by heat it can with stand hot temp,s thats how we can cook with it .the tric,s do not pop when cooking they diegest when you have eating them 

when u light it with a naked flame u pop the tricones and inhale 2 get high you lose a big % of the good stuff or u can freeze n blast them of with some butane 

hippy


----------



## LadyNGreen (Jan 29, 2008)

Why are people getting so bitchy here???


......
You can't change people's PERSONAL EXPERIENCES.

We all smoke and/or grow weed here. 
I think that we're all smart enough to know what good weed is.

kthx.


----------



## twostarhotel (Jan 29, 2008)

LadyNGreen said:


> Why are people getting so bitchy here???
> 
> 
> ......
> ...


hahah i cant belive this thread is still going but shes right
but at the same time ive seen people go crazy over some stuff they have gotten and ill be like dude that looks like trash


----------



## Titania (Feb 1, 2008)

This is 1 heated disscusion . In fact eating RAW bud can get you remarcably high, but eating it when dry doesnt seem to have the same effect (not sure why). To those ppl who say they didn't 'feel' anything, well, you probably ate it dry. Also, other factors can inhibit the effect, such as eating after a meal, or a meal high in sugar can also effect THC absorbtion. How else do you think the first ppl who discovered weed thousands of years ago took it, or the wild animals who eat it for its effect. I say this from personal experience of eating it raw, however, cooking it is more effiecient.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 1, 2008)

Many try to eat the weed raw,99% fail miserably and either spit very quickly or puke
Eating raw weed as i said bombs you out big time.
Only people that like to eat chillis and hot currys succeed and they eat a little bit at a time only.


----------



## Titania (Feb 1, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Many try to eat the weed raw,99% fail miserably and either spit very quickly or puke
> Eating raw weed as i said bombs you out big time.
> Only people that like to eat chillis and hot currys succeed and they eat a little bit at a time only.


I like me chillies like I like me bud, POTENT! 

Seriously though, any1 considering eating it raw take it in moderation!


----------



## iToke (Feb 3, 2008)

holddddd on one second.

i was talking about dry weed
not straight of the plant.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 3, 2008)

iToke said:


> holddddd on one second.
> 
> i was talking about dry weed
> not straight of the plant.


Dunno about eating dried buds,i would of thought it would be like trying to eat matchsticks and chilli
I doubt anyone could chew and swallow a dry eighth and if they can i would love to see it.

If you just swallow the bud i agree you wont get high,chances are you will shit out the same lumps you swallowed.
You have to masticate it,chew it,really well to mix it with your saliva so it becomes ingestible.
Most people cant do this


----------



## Titania (Feb 3, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Dunno about eating dried buds,i would of thought it would be like trying to eat matchsticks and chilli
> I doubt anyone could chew and swallow a dry eighth and if they can i would love to see it.
> 
> If you just swallow the bud i agree you wont get high,chances are you will shit out the same lumps you swallowed.
> ...


Spot on m8, I swallowed a 1.7 lump (dry) with some water didn't do shit!
Then after my first harvest I put a spliffs worth in my mouth, chewed it up real good, cos it tasted so damn fine, then swallowed. 1/2 hour later.......High as a mo fucker!


----------



## iToke (Feb 4, 2008)

i would now be more than happy to shake your hand natmoon

looks like this has been one big misunderstanding 

good day.


----------



## Gamberro (Feb 4, 2008)

natmoon said:


> I doubt anyone could chew and swallow a dry eighth and if they can i would love to see it.


My dad eats all my fucking weed. Raw. Dried or fresh, no matter. If you want to have him, have him, but you keep him.
He also likes to throw it in chilis but I think this is just because he still thinks we're in the 70's, when you'd buy a lid for $5 and keep goin for a week.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 4, 2008)

Gamberro said:


> My dad eats all my fucking weed. Raw. Dried or fresh, no matter. If you want to have him, have him, but you keep him.
> He also likes to throw it in chilis but I think this is just because he still thinks we're in the 70's, when you'd buy a lid for $5 and keep goin for a week.


Yeah i know many people who eat their weed.
Personally i think it tastes like crap raw and only tasted it once and wouldnt do it again.
I would never eat dried bud
As long as you chew it right up though it definitely gets you mashed


----------



## iToke (Feb 4, 2008)

ignoor my attempt to make peace.

this is how war goes on for years.



your gona regret selling me them nukes


----------



## natmoon (Feb 4, 2008)

iToke said:


> ignoor my attempt to make peace.
> 
> this is how war goes on for years.
> 
> ...


Sorry mate but i was never angry lol
Its all just a debate to me.


----------



## danieljk91 (Feb 4, 2008)

Man i was talkin about dried up bud, i feel like an ass now haha. I bet RAW FRESH weed'll mess you up though.


----------



## Chaotic (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh fuck yeah man try eating a freshly picked nug, that'll fuck you up!


----------



## d4k (Feb 4, 2008)

lol i was readin through and thinkin natmoons right my mate gpt mashed off it

respect natmoon you stood your ground


----------



## iToke (Feb 5, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Sorry mate but i was never angry lol
> Its all just a debate to me.



Me neither
Forums move to slow to be angry, your be angry for like 7 hours before you get a reply lol

its always good when your agree on shit tho


----------



## marcoze (Feb 6, 2008)

i chew on em all the time (The bigger ones) just for the taste cause i like the taste of weed.........however i dont think ive ever caught a buzz off of one......takes a good bit of green to get me high.


----------



## Gamberro (Feb 8, 2008)

If you're gonna make strong statements at least read the statements already made in the thread. Stomach ache ahoy.


----------



## HippyVibes (Feb 9, 2008)

Eat your roches they might or might not get u high


----------



## 3waterleaves (Feb 9, 2008)

*


strikinghigh55 said:



*Taken from Erowid in: CHAPTER 3 PHARMACOLOGY OF CANNABIS AND THE CANNABINOIDS (Erowid Cannabis Vault : House of Lords Report)



There you have it... Just don't eat your pot. Shove it up your ass for best results... =P

Click to expand...

*


strikinghigh55 said:


> *
> 
> *


*

I would suggest this.....apparently to get drunk or typsy it means your liver is being overloaded, so have a drink or two then eat the green..* *

But when feeling sensible take some milk thistle or similar to help out your old blood filter, peace out peeps.*


----------



## Budsworth (Feb 9, 2008)

Natmoon is 100% right. I have personnally grab a small cured bud and lft it in my mouth
for about 1/2 hour slowly chewing the bud. It got me wasted for a few hours. I really didnt like the high. Much better to smoke it. But IT WILL fuck you up.


----------



## Gutter (Feb 15, 2008)

*


natmoon said:



Why dont you take the challenge or stfu
3 grams of fresh wet weed is only about 0.5 of a dried gram,should be easy for you

This website is dedicated to the consumption of RAW CANNABIS

Click to expand...

**

Dude that's appeared hella nasty!*


----------



## Gamberro (Feb 23, 2008)

HippyVibes said:


> Eat your roches they might or might not get u high


They do cos of residue + the weed left inside the roach. Nothing extremely noticable though, unless you eat 3/+... which I have done, on occasion.


----------



## Lizard.King (Feb 23, 2008)

PUT THEM STEMS TO GOOD USE!!!!!!!!!!!

Place the stems into your bud buster and bust em up for a bit and you will see a fuck load of crystal fly off. With my buster theres a little crevice that collects all the crystal. When I found out about this I almost went into the closet closed the door took off my belt and hung myself because of all the stems I have thrown away. KEEP YOUR STEMS FOR THE CRYSTAL BEFORE YOU THROW AWAY!


----------



## Stealing (Mar 5, 2008)

Titania said:


> Spot on m8, I swallowed a 1.7 lump (dry) with some water didn't do shit!
> Then after my first harvest I put a spliffs worth in my mouth, chewed it up real good, cos it tasted so damn fine, then swallowed. 1/2 hour later.......High as a mo fucker!


Hey Titania, I never really had enough weed to go around eating it, I heard you have to eat a bit more then you smoke to get the same amount of effect.. I think i'm interested in trying it one day after I harvest from my grow.. I thought though, that you only get a body type stone from chewing it, not getting high. If it does give you a more chilaxed high, then I might go ahead and try it. Id like to see how diff it is..


----------



## grow331 (Mar 6, 2008)

I collect up the stems in a 8oz styofoam cup, when it is full, I get the coffee grinder and grind them up. There is always a powdery coating at the top. Same thing happens with bud when I put a little there. As for the heat issue, I've read here and on different sites the reason for heating keif is to activate the THC while making hash. Of course that is ONLY what I've read. One thing about it, I wished some of these things, like how to make hash or cannabutter were presented like a recipe for biscuits you know 

2 cups flour (for you people, make that cannaflour)
3/4 cup milk
1/4 cup oil (or cannaoil/butter)
1 egg

Mix all ingredients completely - it should be doughy
Use a spoon - regular eating type - to for individual biscuits
Bake on 450 degrees for 14 minutes

Guess what I am asking is why isn't this the standard format for posting recipes? It would be a lot easier than most of what I've seen. After all, if you can read, then you can succeed. For those who have mastered the cannabutter or oil, try it in the biscuits and let me know. I would imagine you might want to call them Bombed Biscuits. If you can make gravy, then you could take the cannaoil to make gravy out of. I know all this is somewhat off topic, but the ideas occurred to me and I wanted to write them down. 

Guess the point I'm trying to make is I've always heard the high from cooked cannabis is much stronger than that of just smoked. And that is because the weed is cooked, that heat somehow makes the THC effective. I don't know if it "activates" the THC, but cooking does involve heat. Perhaps I should simply take more time to look into this. Although I've found this an interesting post. I just need to learn to make this stuff for myself.


----------



## boooky (Mar 6, 2008)

Ummm eww...I throw mine away makes my hash taste funny.


----------



## smoke two joints (Mar 10, 2008)

Hiesman said:


> trust me man... u dont need heat to "activate" the affects of thc... if you eat it plain.. it'll get u just as high... even higher than just smoking it... ur the only person ive heard of to say anything about activation of thc... real talk... if u take a bud... put it in your mout... and then chew... then swallow... wait a while for your body to digest it and when its being digested your body will absorb it into your blood line and u will get high


 
well bruv, if you havent heard of this before then were have you been? i have seen many people stating that you cannot get high of just eating raw bud, however i dont know because i have never tried it, although i think eating it may affect people differently because i have read threads on this site with people stating that they have gotten high of eating raw bud, (i think) or bud boiled in hot water.


----------



## barrgemike (Mar 12, 2008)

By no means has in gave me a buzz or uped one i already had.
It's a great way yo quit biteing your finger nails.


----------



## PoonPoon (Jan 1, 2010)

i am a little bit angry seeing you tell iToke that THC isnt heat activated/released. this is what i know, cannabis whether its strain be indica or sativa has tetrahydrocannabinol or "THC" which targets the cannabinoid receptors, as the main chemical reaction, this has a chemical in itself called dronabinol which is the psychoactive ingredient.

all forms of cannabis have ways of releasing the THC in them, and i assure you that drying your buds isnt "activating" the THC in them. drying your buds is to remove moisture from them, so they can be stored successfully for longer periods of time whilst being transferred around the world to be sold, and just to dry them out to smoke. but to actually have the THC released from the cannabis to my knowledge is as iToke said, from mixing it with a fatty substance, such as butter which breaks down the cellular walls and allows THC to enter the bloodstream. obviously you can smoke your buds too as everyone will agree, this does something! and finally you can also release THC by mixing it with an alcoholic substance.

all this is not to say that eating raw buds wont do anything, but it wont get much if any THC on your cannabinoid receptors, it will however, enduce other chemicals that are in cannabis other than THC which will give some effects. so you will feel something from eating your buds if you have enough, but the effects are greatly reduced and as strikinghigh55 said, much of the effects are absorbed by the liver. so eating your buds will eventually give you a lessened effect, but the biggest thing you will probably notice is a stomach ache! so i dont recommend!


----------



## GrowMoe (Jan 18, 2011)

PoonPoon said:


> i am a little bit angry seeing you tell iToke that THC isnt heat activated/released. this is what i know, cannabis whether its strain be indica or sativa has tetrahydrocannabinol or "THC" which targets the cannabinoid receptors, as the main chemical reaction, this has a chemical in itself called dronabinol which is the psychoactive ingredient.
> 
> all forms of cannabis have ways of releasing the THC in them, and i assure you that drying your buds isnt "activating" the THC in them. drying your buds is to remove moisture from them, so they can be stored successfully for longer periods of time whilst being transferred around the world to be sold, and just to dry them out to smoke. but to actually have the THC released from the cannabis to my knowledge is as iToke said, from mixing it with a fatty substance, such as butter which breaks down the cellular walls and allows THC to enter the bloodstream. obviously you can smoke your buds too as everyone will agree, this does something! and finally you can also release THC by mixing it with an alcoholic substance.
> 
> all this is not to say that eating raw buds wont do anything, but it wont get much if any THC on your cannabinoid receptors, it will however, enduce other chemicals that are in cannabis other than THC which will give some effects. so you will feel something from eating your buds if you have enough, but the effects are greatly reduced and as strikinghigh55 said, much of the effects are absorbed by the liver. so eating your buds will eventually give you a lessened effect, but the biggest thing you will probably notice is a stomach ache! so i dont recommend!


"Marijuana produces THCA, an acid with the carboxylic group (COOH) attached. In its acid form, THC is not very active. It is only when the carboxyl group is removed that THC becomes psychoactive.... If you plan to vaporize or smoke the extract decarboxylation will take place as the oil is used.

However, it is easy to make sure all the THC is decarboxylated and is at full strength before it is extracted. Although decarboxylation takes place rapidly at 106* C, it proceeds at a more gradual pace by placing the cannabis in a room with low relative humidity and room temperature. As the temperature rises, the rate of decarboxylation increases.

Cannabis can also be placed in a food dehydrator to remove the carboxyl group. Although the heat in the food dehydrator doesn't rise to 106? C, the temperature is warm enough to promote drying and the release of the water and CO2. *When the marijuana is crispy and brittle you can be assured that the carboxyl group has been removed from the cannabinoids and they are ready for extraction or removal from the plant material.*"

So yeah, drying _will_ decarboxylate (or activate if you will) THC.


----------



## AKRevo47 (Jan 23, 2011)

"Can you chew stems to get a buzz even if its absolutely covered with PURE THC?"

Simple answer : *NO*


If youre eating raw pot, youre wasting it! 

THC is a LIPID (AKA FAT (and Alcohol) soluble molecule and whatever you 'absorb' through your mouth will be pissed out. It CANNOT pass the blood brain barrier unless its been absorbed by a fat or alcohol.


----------



## Viagro (Jan 23, 2011)

AKRevo47 said:


> "Can you chew stems to get a buzz even if its absolutely covered with PURE THC?"
> 
> Simple answer : *NO*
> 
> ...


People have been eating hash since time began.


----------



## AKRevo47 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ive also ate raw hash, BUT YOU EAT WITH SOMETHING THAT CONTAINS FAT!

ever heard of drinking a glass of milk with your pain pill?

FAT SOLUBLE


----------



## Viagro (Jan 23, 2011)

AKRevo47 said:


> Ive also ate raw hash, BUT YOU EAT WITH SOMETHING THAT CONTAINS FAT!
> 
> ever heard of drinking a glass of milk with your pain pill?
> 
> FAT SOLUBLE


Eat a gram of hash alone, then you can speak from experience. Ever hear of that?

I can guarantee it works without fat, milk, alcohol...or anything else.


----------



## AKRevo47 (Jan 23, 2011)

yeah i have.

check my grows, especially my first one.

Ive tried cannabis in just about every shape and form. Please dont try to tell me what Ive experienced. Also, take a class in physiology and tell me that.

Thats because theres something in your stomach that absorbs the THC.

try eating it on a completely empty stomach next time. SOME WILL get absorbed but the high would be nothing compared to eating that hash with a glass of milk


----------



## Viagro (Jan 23, 2011)

If you'd ever tried hash alone, you wouldn't claim it won't work, or just barely work.

Fat or alcohol might make for optimal absorption, but to say hash is wasted when eaten alone is simply misleading and untrue. It still will work quite well.

I have eaten it on an empty stomach, you try it.

I don't need to take a class to know what I've experienced.


----------



## AKRevo47 (Jan 23, 2011)

Im telling you the FACTS and you still deny it. Read about the blood brain barrier and what types of molecules can pass through and why. Hash is wasted when eaten alone because your not absorbing it all. How is that misleading? Why would you eat hash that wont be used? Do you enjoy shitting out your hash?

Like I said, Ive had pot in EVERY FORM and EVERY WAY. Check my white lightning grow...


----------



## Viagro (Jan 23, 2011)

I understand what you say, but I can't deny the history of hash eating and what I've personally experienced. 

You made claims that denied the full facts...that's equal to an untruth.

edit: I'm not interested in your grow.


----------



## AKRevo47 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok, you experience is subjective. My experiences happen to be different. Does that make me or you right? No. Im sure there are alot of factors involved but im telling you, and my textbook could back me up, that THC will NOT enter into your brain unless it is being carried through. 

THC is a polar molecule. The only molecules that can pass through are non-polar (like oxygen) and small. THC is also a big molecule with multiple elements. 

If you tell me that its possible for that THC to pass through that barrier, then you are just completely ignorant, because its not. The science is there. I dont care what your experience says, its not physically possible. If you think your BBB is special and allows it to pass through, then good for you.

What were my claims that denied the full facts?

I dont care if your interested about my grow. Im trying to get you to quit telling me what Ive experienced and have tried. All the evidence is on the grow...So, again dont tell me what ive tried because I have proof. Should I make some Hash right now so I can shit it out? Well both run some tests and see what happens...


----------



## GrowMoe (Jan 25, 2011)

Viagro said:


> I understand what you say, but I can't deny the history of hash eating and what I've personally experienced.
> 
> You made claims that denied the full facts...that's equal to an untruth.
> 
> edit: I'm not interested in your grow.


I'm not saying you're wrong in what you're saying, but I want you to explain how a tincture works then. If I make a tincture from ethanol and boil off the alcohol, and I used 120 proof, then 40 of the solution would be water, and when the alcohol was boiled off, I would have THC, clorofyll++ and water. This is taken orally with droppers, and according to your theory it shouldn't be active...

Or am I just misunderstanding all of this?


----------



## kush fario (Feb 22, 2011)

tch is heat activated havent you herd of a vaporizer lol but it needs to be heated up to be activated but not heated so much as to the point of vaporization


----------

